# N scale coffee table



## CODY CLARK (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all
as this is my first post I would like to thank you all for taking the time for reading. I started in the hobby a few years ago and ran into a large problem 2 small boys and n scale trains dont mix! so i built a coffee table and put the trains in there. Since then i started to build more (pics coming soon). I was wondering if anyone would think if there was to be any money to be made in the idea of N scale coffee tables? please hit me up with thoughts and ideas.
thanks
cody


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's certainly a cool idea, how neat would it be to sit around your living room and run the trains under glass! 

I'll be waiting to see the pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CODY CLARK said:


> Hi all
> as this is my first post I would like to thank you all for taking the time for reading. I started in the hobby a few years ago and ran into a large problem 2 small boys and n scale trains dont mix! so i built a coffee table and put the trains in there. Since then i started to build more (pics coming soon). I was wondering if anyone would think if there was to be any money to be made in the idea of N scale coffee tables? please hit me up with thoughts and ideas.
> thanks
> cody


I would say so but it would all depend on how much your going to ask for them.

Different styles to choose from would be good too as some of the wives might not like a certain style. You do know that most of them run their husbands RR.

What are the dimensions of yours there? 
If you decide to mass produce, have one set up with the N scale trains for showing.
Did you think about Z scale as you can fit a lot more Z trains in it.

And last CLEAN THE GLASS before showing the pictures.
There must be a million fingerprints on that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There always has been a market for them, it just comes down to price, quality and timing.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Cody, 

Here's a good example of an effective coffee table design because you can view the train layout from the sides as well as the top... 





 
Greg


----------

